# New to Arnis



## Dragonarnisador (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all,

       I'm new to Arnis. The school I go to teaches Modern Arnis. I'm enjoying it so much.... I train 5 days a week. Its still a bit confusing.... to get my hands and body to move correctly. Even though I see the move in my head but to get it down to my hands etc is sometimes hard hahahaha.

I've been training for a few months.... I'm an Arnis Addict now hahahaha.

I wish I started training in Arnis when I was younger.

I'm going to build my own training dummies, so I can train at home. I even do a little training at work. I work in a hospital, so I do some Siniwali and Deccadena, while walking around. I even practise on some work mates hahaha:jediduel:

If anyone has any ideas on ways to practise... let me know...

sige


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 7, 2009)

Excellent and keep going!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 7, 2009)

Good for you! A B.O.B. makes a nice training dummy.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 7, 2009)

Good for you!! enjoy!!!


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Apr 7, 2009)

Dragonarnisador said:


> I'm going to build my own training dummies, so I can train at home. I even do a little training at work. I work in a hospital, so I do some Siniwali and Deccadena, while walking around. I even practise on some work mates hahaha:jediduel:



Just your workmates or also the hospital patients?


----------



## Dragonarnisador (Apr 7, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> Just your workmates or also the hospital patients?



Welllllll.... I do work in the theatres, I do try to help with the knocking out of patients hahahaa:shock:


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 7, 2009)

I really admire the FMAs. My son has been a student of Kali for about six or seven years now and is working his way into the advanced ranks. The level of training his class does would put me away. I'd be gassed before I ever got to pick up a pair of sticks. Watched him grade recently. The results are quite impressive.


----------



## chris arena (Apr 8, 2009)

Keep on training!  Modern Arnis is like an onion! you peel one layer, only to find others. 

Chris A


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds like you are on the right track, to gain extra practice just keep attending your Arnis classes.


----------

